# plstic inserts for router bit storage



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all those plastic inserts you guys use in your router storage boxes are they made for that purpose or just adapted for that use


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Mine are just clear plastic tube and I used BJs idea of cutting discs by using a wad punch on an ice cream container for the bottom of the hole.

Regards
Harold


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley and I think CMT both sell the ready made ones. I just drilled a block of wood to store most of mine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I cross cut foam rubber in sheets...
shank dia is immaterial...


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

carl.p said:


> hi all those plastic inserts you guys use in your router storage boxes are they made for that purpose or just adapted for that use


I been thinkin about this a long time. My storage is a disaster but thankfuly I have my bots all in little containers. 

I wanna do a more organized storage and d for a long time had myself thinking I needed those poly bushing and eventually it dawned on me that of all the tool storage options I've examined over the years the most disfavored is plastic. Guns stored in poly cases tend to rust. Hand tools stored on poly foam or sheet tend to rust. Plastic tends not to let moisture escape it seems to attract it. Leather not so much. Felt not so much So too wood.
So I'm gonna drill some dry wood and that's how I'll store them standing up in wood. 
I believe the wood wicks moisture away plastic does not.
Here's a search with plenty of corroborating anecdotal information https://www.google.com/search?q=rou...and+rust&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Seems to me that if the climate is muggy or otherwise wet, it might be a good idea to buy a quantity of silica gel dessicant and add a chamber to your storage box so you can fill it with the gel. Once in awhile take a peek and if the color indicator fades out, you need to reheat and dry out the dissicant.

Many of my door making bit sets came packaged in wood boxes. I don't want to break the sets up so they live in those boxes. I live in the desert and it's very dry here, so I have put my other, single purpose bits in plastic bins. They all seem to do fine, but if I lived near the coast, I'd make wood drawers and use dessicant.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Pieces of scrap wood. drill holes to suit the size of the cutters. spot glue the wood to the bottom of the drawer.
When you have more cutters and need to rearrange, get a bigger piece of scrap wood and drill more holes.

I now have bits in 4 different shank sizes, all in one drawer and perfectly safe.
The thought of PAYING for holes is quite frightening to me.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

½ ~ 1'' wide strips of closed cell foam rubber laid one next to the other...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is how I store my bits.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wanted mine in drawers under my table so I fitted drawers with some white Styrofoam I had and melted holes in it with a pencil type soldering iron. That worked out fairly well. I don't know that the plastic will cause any corrosion or not but I can always coat the shanks with an anti corrosive and wipe it off when I use them. I had some in a wooden block before and I didn't have problems using that either.


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

*INSERTS THAT YOU ARE SEEKING AVAILABLE at ROCKLER*

I just received a new Rockler catalog and they have the special plastic router bit storage inserts available for both 1/4" and 1/2" shank bits. They can be used to store the bits on the wall or in a drawer.
Rick


----------

